# Anyone use bluetooth headset?



## jjuni91 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am planning to buy one of the bluetooth headset for my helmet to listen to the music while snowboarding. Does anyone use bluetooth headset on their helmet?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jjuni91 said:


> I am planning to buy one of the bluetooth headset for my helmet to listen to the music while snowboarding. Does anyone use bluetooth headset on their helmet?


I have a giro omen helmet with Bluetooth headphones... They work decently well and I can hear sound around me when the music is at a reasonable level (was one of my main worries about listening to music while riding). 

I got it on sale at backcountry.com as they will replace/refund you if the gear breaks down....


----------



## jjuni91 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sena SPH10*

Have you heard of Sena SPH10? It is also one of the Bluetooth headset, but with intercom feature. 

Intercom provides completely different riding experience to the users from the availability of communication during the ride. 

With Sena SPH10, you can easily communicate with your companions. You can warn them if you encounter with icy slope. You can direct them to the route you planned to go. You can chat during a ride. 

Try Sena SPH10 to experience a fun, safe, and memorable ride.

http://www.senabluetooth.com/products/index.php


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jjuni91 said:


> Have you heard of Sena SPH10? It is also one of the Bluetooth headset, but with intercom feature.
> 
> Intercom provides completely different riding experience to the users from the availability of communication during the ride.
> 
> ...


Looks cool, and is actually compatible with my helmet... but a quick look at there website doesn't immediately show me how it is superior to the Motorola S805 bluetooth headset that came with my Giro Omen which has mobile calls, stereo control, voice calling (via cellphone)

oh wait, I see... the intercom feature acts like to old radio people used to use before cellphones had signal... so does everyone else need a Sena headset for the intercom feature to work? Do you have one jjuni91?


----------



## jjuni91 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well.. I haven't used any other bluetooth headsets yet other than Sena SPH10. Its intercom feature is really awesome, it can be connected to the other bluetooth headset to start intercom feature. It does not need any other device but two SPH10 can pair two devices to communicate each other. It can connect up to 4 people simultaneously. If you have any other question, feel free to ask:laugh:. I'm gona use my SPH10 tomorrow on the slope XD. Its going to be fun.


----------



## trice161 (Dec 12, 2011)

When in Intercom mode, is there a button that needs to be pushed to broadcast what your saying to the people your paired with or is it just constantly broadcasting?


Like on my radio i push the button of the side and speak and everyone can hear me. If i dont push the button no one can hear me. 

also how does the mic handle windy conditions like when your going 50mph down and slope and wanna chat with your buddy?


----------



## jjuni91 (Sep 15, 2011)

Basically it works like this, there is a big giant button on side which called a jog dial. You can simply press the jog dial to start the intercom feature and you can talk to your peers until you press the button once again to end the co nversation. You can also pair with phone to answer the call without having to take out cell phone. When the phone rings you can press the phone button to answer.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jjuni91 said:


> Basically it works like this, there is a big giant button on side which called a jog dial. You can simply press the jog dial to start the intercom feature and you can talk to your peers until you press the button once again to end the co nversation. You can also pair with phone to answer the call without having to take out cell phone. When the phone rings you can press the phone button to answer.


Sounds cool, but does that mean everyone else's bluetooth headset must be paired to your headset (instead of their own phone/mp3 player). From my limited experience, a bluetooth device can only pair with one other device at a time. Maybe the Sena headset are smart enough to handle multiple connections (is that new with the "Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR"?) but I'm not sure all other headsets work that way (I don't think mine work that way).

Eitherway, it sounds like cool (if a bit pricey) tech and hopefully in the future all bluetooth headsets are like this.


----------



## AWinter (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't tried the Sena, but I work with a company that works with UClear, who also makes excellent bluetooth headsets. They make them for different industries, but the one for Snow is the HBC120. I just started using it this season and I think it's the best combo of a sound system/Bluetooth headset out there. It uses Bluetooth to connect to your phone, allowing you to listen to music, talk on the phone and communicate to anyone else who has a UClear 120 using the intercom function. The quality is really good and you can also use the intercom feature to talk to other people who have the device as well. If you want to check it out: Home | UCLEAR STORE I'd love to hear what you think.

Good luck!


----------



## cephlon (Feb 2, 2012)

Was wondering if you ever found a good pair of Bluetooth headphones. I hate having a wire now that I am used to bluetooth. I have a pair of big over the ear Sony's, but they wouldn't work for boarding. 

I was looking at these: Amazon.com: Motorola S305 Bluetooth Stereo Headset w/ Microphone (Black)[Retail Packaging]: Cell Phones & Accessories

Anyone use these with a helmet? Are they comfortable of do you think I would get ear fatigue after a couple hours?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

cephlon said:


> Was wondering if you ever found a good pair of Bluetooth headphones. I hate having a wire now that I am used to bluetooth. I have a pair of big over the ear Sony's, but they wouldn't work for boarding.
> 
> I was looking at these: Amazon.com: Motorola S305 Bluetooth Stereo Headset w/ Microphone (Black)[Retail Packaging]: Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> Anyone use these with a helmet? Are they comfortable of do you think I would get ear fatigue after a couple hours?


My helmet has integrated Motorola S805 bluetooth headphone that clip into the earflaps (they detach and can be converted to regular pair of over-the-ear headphones). Even if I turn up the volume high, I can easily hear shouts and the sounds of snowboard/skis scrapping the snow behind me (it is only difficult to hear what someone is specifically say as it all is muffled a bit).

I'm not sure getting regular over the ear headphones and wearing them under your helmet flaps would be comfortable. What model headphones do you have?


----------



## cephlon (Feb 2, 2012)

What Helmet do you have?

These are the headphones I have, but I just use them at home. They actually hurt after a couple hours, so I don't think I would buy them again. 
Amazon.com: Sony DRBT50 Stereo Bluetooth Headset: Electronics


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

cephlon said:


> What Helmet do you have?
> 
> These are the headphones I have, but I just use them at home. They actually hurt after a couple hours, so I don't think I would buy them again.
> Amazon.com: Sony DRBT50 Stereo Bluetooth Headset: Electronics


Giro Omen.

Searching online... I found these, which work with Giro helmets as the earflaps have little pockets in them (it's a different design than my helmet though).

Giro Tuneups w/Bluetooth Link from Backcountry.com


----------



## cephlon (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea, I found those skullcandy too, but the bluetooth is only for talking on the phone, not music. 

I just found these: Amazon.com: LG HBS-250 Bluetooth Stereo Headset: Cell Phones & Accessories

I should be able to stick those in my helmet. Its worth a try.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

cephlon said:


> I just found these: Amazon.com: LG HBS-250 Bluetooth Stereo Headset: Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> I should be able to stick those in my helmet. Its worth a try.


Good luck!


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Sena and the Uclear are cool products, but they are WAY TOO EXPENSIVE. The VCAN Blinc M1 does the exact same thing but it's way cheaper. It fits on any helmet.

http://www.amazon.com/VCAN-Blinc-M1-Integrated-Communication/dp/B004C5P50Y

It gets average reviews (some love it, some hate it) but I think it should work pretty well. The only downside is that it uses a boom mic, unlike the Uclear which has the microphone built into the unit (and uses DSP algorithms to filter out noise).


----------

